# 2008 Bianchi Catalogue



## krtassoc

Here's the link to the 2008 Bianchi Catalog: http://www.bianchi.com/common/products2008/pdf/Catalogue2008_en.pdf

Warning: This pdf is a big file = 9.34 MB

Enjoy!


----------



## tuya91

[email protected]@


----------



## jpmac55

Thanks. I have been waiting to see this, especially the San Jose which I couldn't find inside.


----------



## MartinR100

Interesting. No more Virata/Veloce. Did not see any SRAM either. Progress?


----------



## erotero

Can't wait to get my hands on one of those carbon/red 928 SL Chorus

preeeeeeeeeety.......


----------



## twieland

Where's the San Jose, and where are the road steel bikes? I see a new aluminum Pista ...


----------



## erotero

no more steel frames according to my local dealer. San Jose is coming soon.


----------



## lx93

Now if we could only get some dealers to sell Bianchi's... as in, closer than 200+ miles away.


----------



## Robbie59

Looks like this will be the year for a cross concept frame. It looks to be a much more traditional color scheme in '08.


----------



## twieland

Seriously? No more steel frames? That's really too bad ... I can't believe they discontinued the whole steel road bike line!


----------



## WILMUNRH

*No steel for a reason*

The only reason for them not making them anymore has to be because nobody is buying them.
It seems like almost everybody on this site has a carbon and is only interested in carbons. I just bought a brand new *2006* steel vigorelli. Seems as though there is an awfully big lot of these that never sold, not to mention that the 2007 vigerelli were the exact same bike. I think they were just trying to sell them as the 2007 model because they had so many in stock I do agree it stinks that they are not making them anymore.


----------



## R.Rice

I am most excited about the S9 Matta without the carbon stays.


----------

